# MacBook Pro devenu très lent



## sogoifa (25 Avril 2013)

Bonsoir,

j'ai un macbook pro 13" acheté mi 2011. J'ai depuis le début installé le logiciel ableton live avec lequel je bosse énormément. Depuis environ 1 mois, sans raison particulière (enfin la batterie est morte, donc l'ordinateur est constamment branché mais je pense vraiment pas que ce soit la cause du problème) ableton a commencé à souffrir de nombreux ralentissements et grésillements, au fur et à mesure il m'est devenu impossible de l'utiliser tellement il baguait. Je pensais qu'il y avait un problème avec ableton, mais très vite c'est l'ensemble du mac qui a commencé à être très lent. Résultat, je ne peux presque plus rien faire. La moindre action, ouvrir une page web, ouvrir un fichier prend une éternité, c'est devenu impossible à utiliser. J'ai réinstallé un disque dur tout neuf, j'ai fait la dernière mise à jour avec lion mountain, mais ça n'a rien changé. J'ai l'impression qu'il s'agit d'un problème de mémoire vive ou de gestion de l'énergie par la machine
voilà, si vous pouvez m'aider ça serait super parce que je ne sais plus quoi faire.

merci


----------



## lejoss (25 Avril 2013)

Peut-être le même cas que celui ci...


----------



## sogoifa (25 Avril 2013)

le sujet s'appelle "quel nouveau disque dur", or je viens de changer le mien, ce n'est pas un problème de disque dur ni d'espace.


----------



## subsole (25 Avril 2013)

sogoifa a dit:


> le sujet s'appelle "quel nouveau disque dur", or je viens de changer le mien, ce n'est pas un problème de disque dur ni d'espace.



Bonjour 
Il est possible que ton nouveau disque dur soit nase.

Sinon, lorsque ça rame :
Vas dans le dossier _Utilitaires_, lance _Moniteur d'activité_.
En haut à droite choisis _Toutes les opérations_.
En bas, onglet Mémoire système, fait une copie d'écran du camembert et de toutes les données qui s'affichent sur sa gauche.


----------



## gmaa (25 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,
Et après un Reset PRAM et un petit coup d'Onyx pour vider les caches?

J'essaierai aussi une session sans extension pour voir.


----------



## sogoifa (25 Avril 2013)

c'est quoi une session sans extension ? 
j'ai passé un coup d'onyx, et fait une reset PRAM, toujours le même problème...
ça doit etre la ram nan ?
mémoire 4 Go 1333 MHz DDR3
processeur 2.3 GHz intel Core i5

disponible : 1,71 Go
Résidente : 871,2 Mo
Active 1,20 Go
Utilisée 2,28 Go

taille MV 232,80 Go


----------



## gmaa (25 Avril 2013)

Démarrage sans extension :

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1564?viewlocale=fr_FR

Pour la mémoire, je ne sais pas.


----------



## VeryBigBro (26 Avril 2013)

Bah pour la mémoire ça me parait bon! Dans le moniteur d'activité classe tes processus par utilisation processeur décroissante (le plus gourmand en haut) et fait nous une impression d'écran pour qu'on puisse un peu mieux diagnostiquer ça!


----------



## sogoifa (29 Avril 2013)

comment on poste une image svp ? j'ai fait une capture d'écran du moniteur d'activité.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,

 il faut passer par un hébergeur d'images, par exemple : http://www.hostingpics.net


----------

